# How to Prune This Jewel Orchid...??



## frankrom (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Guys/Gals,

I planted a black jewel orchid... the same as the one in the picture in my vivarium a few months ago.

This plant is now two feet tall and is starting to bend and hit the top of my vivarium. 

Can someone please give me directions on how to prune a jewel orchid like this???

I do not want to destroy the plant obviously but i need to cut it back so it stops bending... it is eventually going to fall over due to weight and keep getting smushed against the glass.

Thanks!


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Just cut it. It can be cut up into 2 inch segments and even without leaves on those segments they can still be rooted and will eventually grow new plants!

Todd


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Looks like ludisia discolor. Its very easy to propogate. I had a plant that was overflowing its container that I was very reluctant to prune due to it being an expensive plant and my inexperience doing so. I just pruned some of the leggier stalks and put them into another pot with tree fern fiber as the media vertically. All the stalks that I pruned had leaves on them. They are still doing fine three months later though I have not seen hardly any new growth. I have seen growth from the plant that I pruned them on though so I am now more confident in hacking it up in the future.

I will try making more pieces without leaves next time as todd suggested. The mother pot (from Andy's) appears that the cuttings were laid flat on to the media to grow rather than vertically, so I will try that next time as well as it looks like more stalks developed this way.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Just chop its head off!
the bottom will sprout some new leaves in a few months and in the meantime you can use the top to start a new plant.


----------

